# Old to Wado new to Koryu Bujustu



## Sojobo (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello,

I am a schizophrenic martial artist.

I have studied, trained in and taught traditional Wado ryu karate over the last 25 years  and am not keen on cross pollination of Karate styles.

However, I also enjoy researching (and more recently training in) Koryu Bujutsu - or classical warrior arts of Japan.

Lets see how this goes.

Gary


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Gary, welcome aboard. Koryu, huh.... any particular interest?

Oh, and just a friendly heads-up, your choice of screen name may stir some memories for some people here, just so you know. Don't be too surprised if you are mistaken for another (former) member...


----------



## Sojobo (Sep 11, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hey Gary, welcome aboard. Koryu, huh.... any particular interest?





Chris Parker said:


> Oh, and just a friendly heads-up, your choice of screen name may stir some memories for some people here, just so you know. Don't be too surprised if you are mistaken for another (former) member...




Hello Chris,

Sorry to hear my choice of name may be controversial - I will do my best to avoid unnecessary contention 

Reference Koryu:

I studied a little Daito-ryu (which included a small amount of sword work in it). This wet my appetite, but the training times were awkward for me (taking into account my Wado training and teaching).

Recently however, I have been lucky enough to find an instructor who was prepared to teach me in his school. The name of the Koryu is Sosuishi-ryu. It is a Bujutsu that encompasses close quarter fighting (with or without weapons) and sword usage.

As I said - I am completely new to it, and I enjoy being new to something again and the challenges that presents.

Gary


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, let's see, you have a total of three posts (so far!), and you are already miles beyond your predecessor! So little risk there, I feel.

Sosuishi Ryu Kogusoku Koshi na Mawari? Brilliant! Who with, whereabouts, all that stuff? There's Dennis Fink in New York, Steve Delaney in the UK, an Australian branch in New South Wales under the direction of Patricia Harrington from memory... are you with any of these people, or someone else?

Fascinating system, very closely linked with Takenouchi Ryu, which was also a huge influence on one of the systems taught in the Ninjutsu-related organisations (Hontai Takagi Yoshin Ryu). Great to have you on board!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Gary, off to a good start is always a big plus. This site is awesome, enjoy.


----------



## Sojobo (Sep 12, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Well, let's see, you have a total of three posts (so far!), and you are already miles beyond your predecessor! So little risk there, I feel.


 
Wow, what did my predecessor do?? I guess I shouldn't ask.



> Sosuishi Ryu Kogusoku Koshi na Mawari? Brilliant! Who with, whereabouts, all that stuff? There's Dennis Fink in New York, Steve Delaney in the UK, an Australian branch in New South Wales under the direction of Patricia Harrington from memory... are you with any of these people, or someone else?
> 
> Fascinating system, very closely linked with Takenouchi Ryu, which was also a huge influence on one of the systems taught in the Ninjutsu-related organisations (Hontai Takagi Yoshin Ryu). Great to have you on board!


 
I've started training with Steve Delaney at his Chelsea Dojo - Awesome stuff. Last couple of times its just been me and Steve (for 4 hours at a time) - it is very intense but I love it.

@ seasoned: Thanks for the welcome.

Gary

Gary


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 13, 2010)

Ha, if you want to put yourself through such an experience, have a little wander through the "American Ninjitsu" archived section.... by training with Steve you are already far more aware of the culture surrounding Japanese martial arts, so simply by association you are in a much better position. Steve requires you to learn Japanese, as I understand, and he is frankly an absolute wealth of information, you are in a position that many would give much to be in (yes, there's more than a hint of jealousy there....). If Rich is training in Chelsea, say hi from me!


----------



## Carol (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard Gary.  Nice to see another schizophrenic martial artist here.    Glad you joined us!


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 17, 2010)

Sojobo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a schizophrenic martial artist.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to MT Gary, 

 I certainly know how hard it is to re-train in a new style, everything just seems differend and somewhat "odd". I look forward to your input on our discussions here at MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome Gary


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Saitama Steve (Oct 8, 2010)

Sojobo said:


> Wow, what did my predecessor do?? I guess I shouldn't ask.


 
More like, what didn't he do? 


 Trust me peeps, Gary is a completely different person.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Sojobo (Oct 14, 2010)

Saitama Steve said:


> More like, what didn't he do?
> 
> 
> Trust me peeps, Gary is a completely different person.


 
Cheers Steve.

Gary


----------

